# Here is whatever one wanted, pictures!!!! - Radiator Relocate



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are pictures of my radiator relocate. As you can see I painted the metal screen the same color as my bike, I thought it made it look pretty good. Also while I was busy working I went ahead and made me a new radio.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good. 
i like how the sticker looks on the front plastic too. real nice.
how's that radio sound? 

you did a good job.


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got support you and MIMB however I can, i have gotten alot of compliments on that sticker actually. The radio sounds great! I love it, I had a regular audiotube before the radiator relocate but I had to make a new one, and I bought some better speakers this time and you can tell the difference for sure.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. your setup is how i pictured i would have to do mine - the two cannon route.
where did you put the amp?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweeeet!!


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I put the amp in the tube on the right if you are sitting on the bike. But if your power source is gonna be your cigarette lighter I would use the tube closest to it, but I have a small odyssey battery that runs my radio, so that I can run it the whole day and not have to worry about my starting battery dying.


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ill be making another one very shortly for one of my buddies if you would like a write up for it. I can make a writeup for it right now, but I don't have any pictures throughout the process.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sure when you get time and the pics together make up a how-to. that's what we're all about.


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright I sure will not a problem.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah. looks nice. that's how mine will be, assuming i ever get around to makin one.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Yea that looks sweet, like the color coordination as well.......I need a stereo so I cant hear myself singing all day long!!!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn: Good job dude that looks sweet :rockn:


----------



## outlaw brute08 (Mar 25, 2009)

looks sweet man!!


----------

